# pure source nutrition..



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

I've just come across a supp company on ebay there stuff is quite cheap,they look like a professional outfit and have there own website www.puresourcenutrition.co.uk

has anyone ever ordered off these guys?


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Lazy website,

http://www.puresourcenutrition.co.uk/music/

http://www.puresourcenutrition.co.uk/movies-and-tv/


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

I think it's quite new..


----------



## kbuc (May 31, 2013)

rob211080 said:


> I think it's quite new..


I recently bought 5kg of protein powder from PURESOURCENUTRITION, It was absolutely terrible to consume, the smell, the taste and worst of all you couldn't mix the stuff with milk or water, It just foams up after shaking then settles at the bottom, It is like drinking sand.. it's very gritty. I recommend anyone to avoid there product. I bought it from there ebay shop because it was cheap, now I know why. I also asked for a refund but they would give me one. I've gone back to MYPROTEIN, bit more expensive but much higher quality.


----------



## turbominicooper (Oct 6, 2013)

dont know what the last poster is on about but this protein is fine, it smell good and tastes good.

1 x 35g scoop with 300ml low fat milk will deliver you a 20g protein shot (good for diet suppliment)

1 x 70g scoop with 500ml low fat milk will deliver you a32g protein shot (good for post workouts)

the shake is thick in taste and if shaken for 30 seconds leaves no sandy texture


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

turbominicooper said:


> dont know what the last poster is on about but this protein is fine, it smell good and tastes good.
> 
> 1 x 35g scoop with 300ml low fat milk will deliver you a 20g protein shot (good for diet suppliment)
> 
> ...


No wonder its so cheap if the protein content is so low!! Most of the protein seems to come from the milk that is added


----------



## redwing (Jun 4, 2010)

turbominicooper said:


> dont know what the last poster is on about but this protein is fine, it smell good and tastes good.
> 
> 1 x 35g scoop with 300ml low fat milk will deliver you a 20g protein shot (good for diet suppliment)
> 
> ...


as above . I wouldnt buy any protein that lists the milk added as part of the protein .

500ml of milk has 16.6g of protein in. Not only that but personally I never have milk with my protein anyway .


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

Turbo mini cooper's post strikes me as a sales pitch. Self promotion almost. Registered same day as the topic created and his only post. Which contradicts totally, the post above it.

Could be a long term lurker of course.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

*There are trojans on that website - do not visit.*


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

turbominicooper said:


> dont know what the last poster is on about but this protein is fine, it smell good and tastes good.
> 
> 1 x 35g scoop with 300ml low fat milk will deliver you a 20g protein shot (good for diet suppliment)
> 
> ...


Lol. Your company per chance?


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

A given I'd say. NO lol


----------



## turbominicooper (Oct 6, 2013)

nick-oh-lars said:


> Turbo mini cooper's post strikes me as a sales pitch. Self promotion almost. Registered same day as the topic created and his only post. Which contradicts totally, the post above it.
> 
> Could be a long term lurker of course.


haha not at all you bunch of paranoid juicers.

i only added my review as the other one id read was false - probably a competitor running a company down or some sort of conspiracy 

maybe worth a revision of the products yourself and if oyu dont want to visit the trojan'd site then look them up on ebay.


----------



## Davjamho (Dec 21, 2015)

I know it's an old thread. However, following my experience with their customer service today, I feel compelled to advise everyone to avoid Pure Source Nutrition at all costs. They are worse than inept, they are consciously dishonest.

I would not trust their products based on their hit and run approach to making sales. Of they are willing to upset customers so freely, I have no doubt that they will cut corners with quality etc.


----------

